# Überwachung Ethernetverbindung



## Pinguino (19 November 2007)

Ich habe eine Siemens SPS S7-300 2DP die über Profinet eine ET200S Koppler die mit 4DI/4DO verbunden ist. Wie wird die Überwachung der Ethernetverbindung gemacht, wenn einer RJ45-Stecker von der ET200S entfernt wird? Wie kann ich das überwachen?


----------



## marlob (19 November 2007)

Suche doch mal im Siemens Support nach profinet und diagnose
Da sollte doch das passende dabei sein


----------



## Pinguino (20 November 2007)

Hat das jemanden schon einmal gemacht? Wenn ich auf der Siemens Support gelange hat es viele Möglichkeiten um den Profinetunterbruch zu signalisieren, z.B. SFB54 der im OB82 aufgerufen wird. Hat jemanden einen praktischen Beispiel wie dass gemacht wird. Problem ich habe nie mit Profinet gearbeitet!

Ich danke allen um die Hilfe


----------



## marlob (20 November 2007)

Also wenn ich meinem obigen Link folge, dann finde ich unter anderem dies hier
Beitrags-ID 24000238
inkl. Code Beispiel


----------



## Pinguino (21 November 2007)

Gemäss Dokument wird der OB85 gebraucht für die Überwachung des Ethernetverbindung, oder den Baugruppenausfall.
Wenn ich den OB85 ansehe, hat viele Dinge dass man überwachen kann. Welche muss ich brauchen damit ich die erwähnten Funktionen überwachen kann?


----------



## marlob (22 November 2007)

Welche CPU hast du, für die 317er oder 319er kannst du den fertigen Baustein FB126 nehmen. Bei 315er funktioniert der nicht.
Zumindest im Moment noch nicht


----------



## Pinguino (22 November 2007)

Die CPU ist eine 315-2DP.


----------



## Pinguino (23 November 2007)

Kann mit dem Programmierkabel PC/PG die für die Übermittlung des SPS-Programm zuständig ist, dass Profinet Slave den Namen zuteilen oder besser gesagt den Namen am ET200S/PN vergeben? Wie wird dass genau gemacht? Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Profinet!


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Pinguino schrieb:


> Kann mit dem Programmierkabel PC/PG die für die Übermittlung des SPS-Programm zuständig ist, dass Profinet Slave den Namen zuteilen oder besser gesagt den Namen am ET200S/PN vergeben? Wie wird dass genau gemacht? Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Profinet!


Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen Modul E4


----------



## Pinguino (24 November 2007)

Brauche einen Switch damit ich den Namen vergeben kann? Ich möchte gerne dass normale Programmierkabel verwenden, ist es machbar?


----------



## marlob (26 November 2007)

Pinguino schrieb:


> Brauche einen Switch damit ich den Namen vergeben kann? Ich möchte gerne dass normale Programmierkabel verwenden, ist es machbar?


Ab und zu mal die Doku lesen



> Erstmaliges Zuweisen von IP-Adresse und Subnetzmaske bei einem IO-Controller
> Dazu gibt es vier Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Wenn Ihr PROFINET-Gerät über eine MPI- oder PROFIBUS DP-Schnittstelle verfügt,
> dann schließen Sie Ihren PG/PC über die MPI- oder PROFIBUS DP-Schnittstelle direkt
> ...


----------



## Pinguino (26 November 2007)

Hallo Marlob wie machst du die Überwachung der Leitung SPS und ET200S?
Wie ist so deine Erfahrung?


----------



## Pinguino (27 November 2007)

Wie du gesagst hast funktioniert das FB126 beim CPU 315-2DP nicht. Hat es einen anderen FC wo die Diagnose vom Profinet  auswerten kann?


----------

